# Anyone ever us John Henrys rubs or sauces



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

I have used his cherry and love it, went ahead and bought the pecan, brisket, rib, and chciken


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

The Pecan is awesome


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

what did you use it on, it taste very good might try it on some ribs, i also bought his honey rib rub which is good also

 


nepas said:


> The Pecan is awesome


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

UGABOZ said:


> what did you use it on, it taste very good might try it on some ribs, i also bought his honey rib rub which is good also




Butts, chicken, briskit....Hell its all good.


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

hey what about willinghams


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

dang man you aint playing all that stuff is great, got his brisket rub and brine for new years,
 


nepas said:


> Butts, chicken, briskit....Hell its all good.


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

where do you find it in ga, or do you order everything, i am going home to atlanta sunday cant wait to get back south


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 22, 2011)

One of the local hardware stores here has a huge selection of John Henry's rubs and I have almost picked a few up on several occasions but I didn't want to waste my money if they weren't any good. I guess I'll have to give them a try some time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

UGABOZ said:


> where do you find it in ga, or do you order everything, i am going home to atlanta sunday cant wait to get back south




Bought it by the cases last year when i lived in PA.


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

man these rubs are great


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 22, 2011)

His shop is down the street from my house I like his rubs but they are a bit on the sweet side.  His Pecan rub goes great on vanilla Ice Cream!


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 22, 2011)

nice

 


ECTO1 said:


> His shop is down the street from my house I like his rubs but they are a bit on the sweet side.  His Pecan rub goes great on vanilla Ice Cream!


----------



## juicybunchcookers (May 22, 2012)

John Henry's chicken tickler is killer


----------



## gretscher (Jul 10, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but wanted to add that I love the John Henry line of rubs.  I've tried only three of his offerings but I loved them all. Pecan, Maple Sugar, and the Brisket.  All excellent. Sometimes I find myself eating a bit of the rub by itself.  Not the brisket but the pecan and maple sugar.  I don't generally make my own rub and this John Henry is so good I actually just go out and buy his stuff rather than make my own.  I can buy it at the Barbecues Galore store about 10 miles from where I live. Yes, I go the extra, uh ... extra 10 miles for this stuff.


----------

